# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  XML  چیست ؟

## houshmand

خواستم بدونم کلا XML  چیست ؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

eXtensible Markup Language

موفق باشید.

----------


## houshmand

بیشتر توضیح بدهید  چگونه است؟
مرسی

----------


## الهام تفریشی

• XML برای شرح و بیان اطلاعات طراحی شده است.
• HTML برای نمایش اطلاعات و برای تمرکز روی چگونگی دیده شدن اطلاعات طراحی شده است. 

قبل از ادامه این بحث، شما باید مقداری درک پایه ای از موارد زیر داشته باشید:
• WWW,HTML و اساس ساخت صفحات وب
• زبانهای اسکریپت وب مانند JavaScript , VBScript 

XMLچیست؟
• XML برگرفته شده از کلمات Extensible Markup Language است.
• XML یک Markup Language مانند HTML است.
• tag (برچسب) های XML از قبل تعریف شده نیستند، شما خودتان باید آنها را تعریف کنید.
• XML از یک (Document Type Definition) DTD برای شرح اطلاعات استفاده میکند.
• XML با یک DTD طراحی میشود تا خود-توصیف باشد. 

تفاوت اصلی بین XML و HTML
• XML برای حمل اطلاعات طراحی شده است.
• XML یک جایگزین برای HTML نیست.
• XML و HTML برای هدفهای مختلفی طراحی شده اند.
• HTML برای نمایش اطلاعات و XML برای شرح و حمل و نقل اطلاعات است. 

XML کاری انجام نمیدهد!
شاید این موضوع برای درک کردن کمی مشکل باشد، اما XML کاری انجام نمیدهد. XML ساخته نشده تا کاری انجام دهد. XML به عنوان یک راه برای سازماندهی کردن، ذخیره کردن و فرستادن اطلاعات ساخته شده است. مثال زیر یک یادداشت از Jani به Tove است که در ساختار XML ذخیره شده است: 

note.xml - ۱ مثال 

&lt;note>
&lt;to>Tove&lt;/to>
&lt;from>Jani&lt;/from>
&lt;heading>Reminder&lt;/heading>
&lt;body>Dont forget me this weekend!&lt;/body>
&lt;/note> 

یادداشت یک سرباره (header) و یک بدنه اصلی پیغام دارد، همچنین اطلاعات فرستنده و گیرنده را هم در بر دارد. اما هنوز این سند XML کاری انجام نمیدهد. آن فقط اطلاعات محضی است که در برچسبهای XML قرار گرفته است. 

XML آزاد و قابل گسترش
• برچسبهای XML از قبل تعریف شده نیستند، شما باید برچسبها را خودتان درست کنید.
• برچسبهایی که در HTML بکار میروند از پیش تعریف شده هستند و مؤلف سندهای HTML فقط میتواند از برچسبهای تعریف شده در HTML استاندارد استفاده کند ( مانند 

 و&lt;h1>).
• XML به مؤلف اجازه میدهد تا برچسبهای خود و ساختار آنها را تعریف کند.
• برچسبهای مثال بالا ( مانند &lt;to>و&lt;from>) در XML استاندارد تعریف شده نیستند، این برچسبها توسط مؤلف سند XML تعریف شده اند. 

XML یک مکمل برای HTML
• XML یک جایگزین برای HTML نیست.
• درک اینکه XML یک جایگزین برای HTML نیست خیلی مهم است.
• در آینده گسترش وب احتمال داده میشود که XML برای شرح اطلاعات به کار خواهد رفت،درحالیکه که HTML برای فرمت و نمایش اطلاعات به کار خواهد رفت.
• شاید این بهترین تعریف از XML باشد: ابزاری مستقل از سخت افزار و نرم افزار برای انتقال اطلاعات است. 

XML میتواند اطلاعات را از HTML جدا کند
• با XML اطلاعات شما در خارج از HTML ذخیره میشود.
• هنگامی که HTML برای نمایش اطلاعات استفاده میشود، اطلاعات در درون HTML ذخیره شده است. با XML اطلاعات میتواند در فایلهای جدای XML ذخیره شود. در این روش شما میتوانید HTML را به عنوان لایه ای روی اطلاعات و برای نمایش آنها فرض کنید و مطمئن باشید که تغییر در اطلاعات لایه های زیرین احتیاج به تغییر HTML شما نخواهد داشت. 

برای داد و ستد اطلاعات
با XML اطلاعات میتواند بین سیستم های ناسازگار داد و ستد شود.
در دنیای واقعی، سیستم های کامپیوتری و بانک های اطلاعاتی شامل اطلاعات در فرمت های ناسازگار هستند. یکی از وقت گیرترین چالش ها برای گسترش دهندگان، انتقال اطلاعات بین چنین سیستمهایی شده است. 

XML و B2B
با استفاده از XML اطلاعات تجاری می تواند روی اینترنت داد و ستد شود. در آینده ای نزدیک باید منتظر شندن خبرهای بیشتری از XML و B2B(Business to Business) باشیم.
XML می رود تا زبان اصلی برای داد و ستد اطلاعات اقتصادی بین تجارت ها، روی اینترنت بشود. امروزه تعداد زیادی از برنامه های B2B در حال گسترش است. 

XML برای توزیع اطلاعات
با XML ، فایل های متنی می توانند برای توزیع اطلاعات استفاده گردند (در اینجا منظور از توزیع، انتقال و پخش اطلاعات از یک نوع سیستم به سیستمهای نوع دیگر است).
زمانی که اطلاعات در فایل های متنی ذخیره شود، XML یک روش مستقل از سخت افزار و نرم افزار برای انتقال و توزیع اطلاعات فراهم می کند.
این روش باعث میشود که ایحاد و ساخت اطلاعاتی که برنامه های کاربردی مختلف بتوانند با آن کار کنند بسیار آسان بشود. همچنین توسعه و ارتقاء یک سیستم به سیستم عامل، سرور، برنامه کاربردی و جستجوگرهای جدید را نیز آسانتر مینماید. 

XML برای ذخیره اطلاعات
با XML فایل های متنی میتوانند برای ذخیره اطلاعات استفاده بشوند.
XML همچنین میتواند برای ذخیره اطلاعات در فایلها و بانک های اطلاعاتی مورد استفاده قرارگیرد. برنامه هایی میتواند نوشته شوند که اطلاعات را در منابع ذخیره و فراخوانی کنند و برنامه های اصلی میتوانند برای نمایش اطلاعات استفاده شود. 

XML میتواند اطلاعات شما را مفیدتر کند
XML اطلاعات شما را برای کاربرهای بیشتری قابل دسترس میکند.
به دلیل مستقل بودن XML از سخت افزار و نرم افزار و برنامه، شما میتوانید اطلاعات خود را برای برنامه هایی غیر از جستجوگرهای HTML هم قابل دسترس نمایید.
به این ترتیب اطلاعات شما در همه انواع برنامه های کاربردی دیگر قابل استفاده است، برای مثال یک برنامه کاربردی میتواند اطلاعات شما را که در یک بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره شده است برای نابینایان به خروجی مخصوص خود انتقال دهد. 

XML و زبان های جدید
XML مادر WAP و WML است. WML که برای دستگاه های دستی مانند موبایل ها به منظور ارتباط با اینترنت مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد، در XML نوشه شده است.

----------


## ناصرقلی

بابا این همه طول و تفضیل نداره که! 
HTML رو فرض کن ، بعد فرض کن که هر تگی که دلت خواست می تونی توش بنویسی با هر اسمی با این شرط که همه تگها رو ببندی و ترتیب بستنش رو رعایت کنی و یه تگ ریشه هم بیشتر نداشته باشی مثلا این تیکه پایین رو به نام مثلا a.xml  ذخیره کن و با IE بازش کن:

&lt;a>
kkdlk
&lt;b>
kk
&lt;/b>
&lt;/a>


البته قضیه واقعا سر دراز داره ولی این ساده ترین حالته.

----------


## archi

> مثلا a.xml ذخیره کن و با IE بازش کن


این کار رو کردم ولی چیز خاصی نیومد.
میخوام بدونم خروجی این فایلهایxmlچیه؟ مثلا html صفحه وب میده یا مثلا VB یه application تولید میکنه XMLچی میشه باهاش ساخت؟

----------


## ناصرقلی

خوب در درجه اول کاربرد xml بستگی به برنامه نویس داره ولی تا الان کاربردهایی که من ازش دیدم مهمترینش استفاده به همراه xsl است.البته سیستمهایی هم هستند که داده ها و متا داده ها رو با xml نگهداری می کنن و یا فایلهای پیکره بندی اونها xml است . ولی اون چیزی که الان شما می تونید نقدا از کاربرد xml  ببینید  استفاده از xsl است. xsl  که خود نوعی xml  است به مرورگر می گوید که xml باید چگونه نمایش داده شود.البته در دنیای جاوا ما از xml خیلی استفاده های دیگه می کنیم و خیلی از پروژه ها با استفاده از اون کار می کنند حتی میشه JSP ها رو xml نوشت و ..
در ضمیمه یک فایل xml به نام log.xml هست که خروجی تولید شده توسط logger  استاندار جاواست شما هر سه فایل رو باز کنید و در یک جا قرار بدید بعد log.xml  را با IE 4.5  به بالا باز کنید خروجی که می بینید نتیجه اعمال log.xsl  روی log.xml  است . البته log1.xsl   هم نونه دیگری از xsl  که فقط جهت آشنایی ضمیمه شده و در مثال استفاده نشده.

----------


## Inprise

> XMLچی میشه باهاش ساخت؟


دوست عزیز ،

XML مشخصا" ابزاری است برای انتقال یا ذخیره سازی اطلاعات . همونطور که در یک ارتباط مبتنی بر وب ، دو طرف یعنی سرور وب و مرورگر وب در مورد یک پروتکل انتقال یعنی  HTTP و یک پروتکل نمایش و ذخیره داده یعنی  HTML توافق کرده اند ، از طریق  XML نرم افزارهای مختلف میتوانند با ساختاری یکتا و استاندارد و قابل درک به تبادل اطلاعات بپردازند ، این ساده ترین کاربرد  XML بود . حالا  XML در کنار استیلها و  DTD هایش کاربردهای جدی تر نیز میتواند داشته باشد که از حد انتقال یا ذخیره داده تجاوز نخواهد کرد .

خوش باشید

----------


## Inprise

راستی من این کتاب رو بصورت الکترونیکی (  PDF ) دارم ، غیر از الزامات اخلاقی نمیدونم انتشارش چه نتایج حقوقی میتونه داشته باشه . اگر روشن بشه ممکنه آپلودش کنم استفاده کنید .



 :roll:

----------


## SherlookHolms

valla orfan ke haram hast, valee sighe e bekhoon halal mishe

----------


## SherlookHolms

ye mesale e dige e ham in ke ma inja ke hastim 2 no ghaza hast maslan morgh ke migirim bayad roosh halal neveshte e shode e bashe hala age roosh nabashe man BESME ALLAH MIGAM mikharam, hallal mishe, u ham mitunee in karo bokoni halal mishe

----------


## faramarz_s

اگر پی دی اف فارسی است که نمی دونم اما اگر انگلیسی باشه چطور؟
شاید :oops: اونها هم کتاب را بی اجازه ناشر در لایران کپی کرده اند.چون.... :lol:

----------


## SSP_Software_team

منم اینو دارمش 8)

----------


## SSP_Software_team

البته من کتابشو گرفتم ولی یه سی دی باهاش بود که نسخه الکترونیکی کتاب هم توش بود تازه آقای کرامتی هم یه E-Book تو سی دی سایت قرار داده خیلی توپه تعریفشو چند جا شنیدم :wink:

----------


## jirjirakk

اگه نتایجش معلوم شده ممنون میشم زودتر آپلود کنینش

----------


## (امید)

سلام الهام

از توضیحاتی که در مورد XML و مقایسه اش با HTML دادی متشکرم . همینطور از صرف وقت و حوصله ایی که در نوشتن این مطلب و مطالب مشابهه داری

 :)

----------


## الهام تفریشی

خواهش میکنم  :oops: 
وظیفم هست

----------


## houshmand

خانم تفرشی و دیگر دوستان از لطفتان خیلی ممنون
راستی خیلی ها هم مثل من هیچی در مورد xml  بلد نیستن  ــ من فکر می کردم فقط من هیچی بلد نیستم ــ

----------


## vahidi

با سلام:
اگر کسی ادرس ebook انگلیسی را هم داره ممنون میشیم.

با تشکر

AV 8-)

----------


## hr110

با سلام 
شاید دیر شده ولی خالی از عریضه نیست که یک سر به این سایتها بزنید:
http://www.xml.com/
http://www.w3.org/
http://www.w3schools.com
http://www.ibiblio.org/xml/_:سمت راست ابتدای صفحه چند لینک برای شروع وجود دارد._

فکر کنم که با خواندن این آدرسها بتوانید خود کشی کنید  :mrgreen:

----------


## vorojakt

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز یه سئوال داشتم اونهم اینه که من وقتی فایل های xml رو تحت IIS اجرا می کنم پیغام زیر رو می گیرم لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید که این ERROR برطرف شه 
ممنون

 :) 
The XML page cannot be displayed 
Cannot view XML input using XSL style sheet. Please correct the error and then click the Refresh button, or try again later. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A name contained an invalid character. Error processing resource 'http://localhost/xml/a.xml'. Line 14, Position 5 


    &lt;/ADDRESS>
----^

----------


## ناصرقلی

یا در xsl  خطا وجود داره و یا اینکه اصلا xsl  را در جایی که ادرسش بالای xml ذکر شده پیدا نمی کنه.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

راجع به حداکثر حجم جداول و سرعت اون نسبت به بانکهای دیگه اطلاعاتی بدهید اکه ممکنه.

----------


## MicroGalaxy

کسی راجع به Voice XML اطلاعاتی داره ؟

----------


## hr110

با سلام
XML یکی از انواع metadataهای است که میتواند با اتباطات و انعطاف پذیری بالایی که دارد موارد استفاده زیادی داشته باشد/.
اطلاق عنوان بانک اطلاعاتی برای XML هم میتواند صحیح باشد و هم غلط. اگر بخواهیم تعریفی از بانکهای اطلاعاتی را در ذهن خود مجسم نموده و امکانات XML را مورد بررسی قرار دهیم، شباهتهای کمی میتوان بین بانک اطلاعاتی و XML یافت. ولی هیچ کس نمیتواند منکر امکانات بسیار عالی XML برای ذخیره اطلاعات شد :) 

فایلهای XML هیچگونه محدودیتی در حجم و اندازه نداشته و شما به سادگی میتوانید با ان کار کنید. من با فایلهای بزرگی در حدود 90MB هم کار کرده ام که در حدود 120 هزار رکورد را شامل میشد. البته باید بحث parse اطلاعات نیز مورد توجه باشد اگر شما بخواهید که از dom برای پارس کردن استفاده کنید حجم بالا محدودیتی ندارد ولی ممکن است sax برای فایلهای بزرگ با مشکل زمان مواجه باشد.

تلاشهای زیادی تا کنون انجام یافته است تا بتوان فرمتهای تصویر، صدا و.. (چند رسانه اییها) را داخل فایلهای xml قرار داده و مستقیماً مورد استفاده قرار داد که تا انجایی که این حقیر مطالعه نموده ام موفقیت قابل ملاحظه ایی در این مورد کسب نشده است و تنها برای انتقال و ذخیره نمودن اطلاعات مربوطه با استفاده از CDATA میتوان در XML استفاده نمود.

----------

مثلا فرض کنید می خواهید سیستم هوشمند روی تلفنتان قرار دهید که مثلا اگر 1 را زد این و.....
این کار را با VoiceXml انجام می دهند
موفق باشید

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

از جوابتون ممنون ولی ایا میتونه به جای فایلهایی مثل,Oracle, MySql باشه؟ یعنی سرعت و حجم بالا و... داره؟

----------


## houtanal

> غیر از الزامات اخلاقی نمیدونم انتشارش چه نتایج حقوقی میتونه داشته باشه


تصویر کتابتون نیومد
در صورت انتشار کتب الکترونیکی انگلیسی آیا ناشر می تواند از منتشر کننده شکایت کند؟
با توجه به این که قانون کپی رایت درست و حسابی نداریم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در صورت انتشار کتب الکترونیکی انگلیسی آیا ناشر می تواند از منتشر کننده شکایت کند؟ 
> با توجه به این که قانون کپی رایت درست و حسابی نداریم.


در داخل خیر. اگه این کار رو بکنند که نصف ناشرین مملکت باید برن زندان  :wink: 
اما شاید اگه از ایران خارج شدید مچت رو بگیرند :wink: البته فکر نکنم فقط بخاطر یه کتاب زیاد بهت گیر بدند!

----------


## نسیم صبا

البته سیستمهایی هم هستند که داده ها و متا داده ها رو با xml نگهداری می کنن و یا فایلهای پیکره بندی اونها xml است . ولی اون چیزی که الان شما می تونید نقدا از کاربرد xml  ببینید  استفاده از xsl است. xsl  که خود نوعی xml  است به مرورگر می گوید که xml باید چگونه نمایش داده شود.البته در دنیای جاوا ما از xml خیلی استفاده های دیگه می کنیم و خیلی از پروژه ها با استفاده از اون کار می کنند حتی میشه JSP ها رو xml نوشت و ..
در ضمیمه یک فایل xml به نام log.xml هست که خروجی تولید شده توسط logger  استاندار جاواست شما هر سه فایل رو باز کنید و در یک جا قرار بدید بعد log.xml  را با IE 4.5  به بالا باز کنید خروجی که می بینید نتیجه اعمال log.xsl  روی log.xml  است . البته log1.xsl   هم نونه دیگری از xsl  که فقط جهت آشنایی ضمیمه شده و در مثال استفاده نشد
در مورد تفاوتDTD & XML Schema لطفا توضیح دهید واینکه از کدامیک کجا استفاده میشود ؟

من در حال خوندن یک کتاب XML هستم می خواستم بدونم معنی اینکهXSL به مرورگر میگه که xml رو چطور  نشون بده چیه؟مگه xml  خودش کارش همین نیست؟

----------


## نسیم صبا

[quote="ناصرقلی"]خوب در درجه اول کاربرد xml بستگی به برنامه نویس داره ولی تا الان کاربردهایی که من ازش دیدم مهمترینش استفاده به همراه xsl است.البته سیستمهایی هم هستند که داده ها و متا داده ها رو با xml نگهداری می کنن و یا فایلهای پیکره بندی اونها xml است . ولی اون چیزی که الان شما می تونید نقدا از کاربرد xml  ببینید  استفاده از xsl است. xsl  که خود نوعی xml  است به مرورگر می گوید که xml باید چگونه نمایش داده شود.البته در دنیای جاوا ما از xml خیلی استفاده های دیگه می کنیم و خیلی از پروژه ها با استفاده از اون کار می کنند حتی میشه JSP ها رو xml نوشت و ..
 :oops:  :Dمیشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## نسیم صبا

> خوب در درجه اول کاربرد xml بستگی به برنامه نویس داره ولی تا الان کاربردهایی که من ازش دیدم مهمترینش استفاده به همراه xsl است.البته سیستمهایی هم هستند که داده ها و متا داده ها رو با xml نگهداری می کنن و یا فایلهای پیکره بندی اونها xml است . ولی اون چیزی که الان شما می تونید نقدا از کاربرد xml  ببینید  استفاده از xsl است. xsl  که خود نوعی xml  است به مرورگر می گوید که xml باید چگونه نمایش داده شود.البته در دنیای جاوا ما از xml خیلی استفاده های دیگه می کنیم و خیلی از پروژه ها با استفاده از اون کار می کنند حتی میشه JSP ها رو xml نوشت و ..


در مورد xsl بیشتر توضیح دهید لطفا مگه xml خودش کارش این نیست که به مرورگر بگوید داده ها چطور باید نمایش داده شوند؟و در مورد اینکه میشه jsp ها رو xmlنوشت هم همینطور

----------


## hr110

با سلام
 XSL با استفاده از namespaceهایی که آنها هم قابل تعریف هستند این عمل را انجم میدهد

----------


## hr110

برای مثال :
   &lt;xsl&#58;template match = "f&#91;@fld='DocID'&#93;">
      &lt;FONT FACE = "Tahoma" COLOR = "#800000" Size = "2">
         &lt;xsl&#58;value-of select = "@val"/>
      &lt;/FONT>
   &lt;/xsl&#58;template>

فضای نام xsl در این المنت، المنتی را که به شکل زیر است مد نظر قرار میدهد :
&lt;f fld = "DocID" val = "01;02;100000"/>
و مقدار آنرا در خروجی(که IE میباشد) نمایش میدهد، البته نوع قلم ، رنگ و اندازه هم تعیین شده است.

 :flower:

----------


## نسیم صبا

با تشکر بسیارازمدیر بخش :mrgreen:

----------


## bazarazad

از خانم الهام تفریشی به خاطر توضیحاتشون متشکرم.

----------


## shahrzadkhorrami

xml  در net. چه کاربردی دارد؟

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

> xml  در net. چه کاربردی دارد؟


من هم این سوال را دارم!اگه با یه مثال همراه باشه بهتره؟
با تشکر

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

> xml  در net. چه کاربردی دارد؟


من هم این سوال را دارم!اگه با یه مثال همراه باشه بهتره؟
با تشکر

----------


## tabib_m

بابا من این همه مطلب رو خوندم و بعد چشمام هم در اومد. ولی هیچ چیز به در بخوری نتونستم از xml بفهمم. لطفا دوستانی که xml رو یاد گرفتن بگن که خودشون وقتی صفر بودن از کجا شروع کردن. خیلی ممنون

----------


## eyelash

> بابا من این همه مطلب رو خوندم و بعد چشمام هم در اومد. ولی هیچ چیز به در بخوری نتونستم از xml بفهمم. لطفا دوستانی که xml رو یاد گرفتن بگن که خودشون وقتی صفر بودن از کجا شروع کردن. خیلی ممنون



 من هم دقیقا وضعیت شما را دارم.
اگه دوستان بتونن راهنمایی کنن خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## AfterDark

سلام
من یه برنامه در محیط Net. می خوام بنویسم و توش از XML به عنوان دیتابیس استفاده کنم. خواستم ببینم کسی تجربه ای در این کار داره؟ جستجو و سرعت و محدودیت توی اینکار رو کسی تجربه کرده یا خیر؟
من شنیدم که میشه با استفاده از ADO.net به XML مثل یک پایگاه داده معمولی وصل شده و ازش استفاده کرد! این حقیقت داره و اگه آره چطوری؟

ممنون..

----------


## keramatiabi

برای نوشتن در فایل xml
   Private Function SaveCredentials(ByVal Username As String, _
                     ByVal Password As String, _
                     ByVal PasswordConfirm As String) As Boolean
        Dim LoginDS As DataSet = New DataSet

        Try
            LoginDS.ReadXml(Page.Server.MapPath("Users.xml"))
        Catch fnf As System.IO.FileNotFoundException
            CreateBlankUsersFile()
            LoginDS.ReadXml(Page.Server.MapPath("Users.xml"))
        End Try

        If Not LoginDS.Tables(0).Select("username='" & _
                      Username & "'").Length > 0 Then
            If _password <> "" And _
               _password = _passwordConfirm Then
                Dim NewLogin As DataRow = LoginDS.Tables(0).NewRow

                NewLogin("username") = _userName
                NewLogin("password") = _
                FormsAuthentication. _
                HashPasswordForStoringInConfigFile(_password, _
                                                   "MD5")
                NewLogin("registerDate") = _
                         DateTime.Today.ToShortDateString
                LoginDS.Tables(0).Rows.Add(NewLogin)
                LoginDS.WriteXml(Page.Server.MapPath("Users.xml"))
                _statusMessage = "کاربر مورد نظر به سیستم اضافه شد."
                Return True
            Else
                _statusMessage = "رمز عبور درست وارد نشده است "
                Return False
            End If
        Else
            _statusMessage = "نام کاربر در سیستم وجود دارد . " & _
                             "لطفا نام دیگری انتخاب کنید."
            Return False
        End If
    End Function
    Public Sub CreateBlankUsersFile()
        Dim NewXml As System.IO.StreamWriter = _
                 System.IO.File.CreateText(Page.Server.MapPath("Use  rs.xml"))

        NewXml.WriteLine("<users>")
        'user field describes a single user
        NewXml.WriteLine("   <user>")
        'date field contains the Registration date
        NewXml.WriteLine("      <registerDate>" & _
                         DateTime.Today.ToShortDateString & "</registerDate>")
        'username field 
        NewXml.WriteLine("      <username>Admin</username>")
        'password field contains MD5 hash value
        NewXml.WriteLine("      <password>" & _
           FormsAuthentication.HashPasswordForStoringInConfig  File("password", _
              "MD5") & "</password>")
        NewXml.WriteLine("   </user>")
        NewXml.WriteLine("</users>")
        NewXml.Close()
    End Sub

برای خوندنش 
   Private Function VerifyCredentials(ByVal Username As String, _
                          ByVal Password As String) As Boolean
        Dim LoginDS As DataSet = New DataSet

        LoginDS.ReadXml(Page.Server.MapPath("Users.xml"))
       
        If LoginDS.Tables(0).Select("username='" & _
                               Username & " '").Length > 0 Then
            Dim LoginRow() As DataRow = _
                    LoginDS.Tables(0).Select("username='" & _
                                             Username & "'")
            If LoginRow(0).Item("password").ToString = _
                  FormsAuthentication. _
                  HashPasswordForStoringInConfigFile(Password, _
                                                     "MD5") Then

                Return True

            Else
                _statusMessage = "رمز عبور نادرست است ."
                Return False
            End If
        Else
            _statusMessage = "کاربر مورد نظر در سیستم یافت نشد."
            Return False
        End If
    End Function

----------


## aligh662000

> بابا من این همه مطلب رو خوندم و بعد چشمام هم در اومد. ولی هیچ چیز به در بخوری نتونستم از xml بفهمم. لطفا دوستانی که xml رو یاد گرفتن بگن که خودشون وقتی صفر بودن از کجا شروع کردن. خیلی ممنون


این دقیقآ مشکله من هم هست! البته در دوران دانشجویی یه برنامه با xml نوشتم که در واقع تفاوتی با html نمی کرد فقط یه فایل xsl رو به یه فایله xml که توش چندتا کده htlm بود لینک دادم بعد از گرفتن نمره تصمیم گرفتم xml یاد بگیرم اما از همون موقه تا حالا رو مفهومش موندم یعنی چی هیچ کاری نمکنه؟!
چه نیازیه که html نمی تونه برطرف کنه که نتیجش به دنیا اومدن xml شده؟
مرسی

----------


## nasim984

چطور میشه با استفاده از xml    متادیتا ها را شناسایی کرد و در یک data base ذخیره کرد.

----------


## nasim984

اگر یک فایل word داشته باشیم چطور می شود با از xml متادیتا از آن استخراج کرد.

----------


## saeid taheri

چگونه می توان بدون دات نت مستقیم اطلاعات xml در html نمایش داد

----------


## moslem-visual

با استفاده از جزیره ی داده ها (Data Island) میتونید محتوای سطور یک فایل XML رو توی جداول فایل HTML خودتون نشون بدید و نیازی به اسکریپت هم نداره ولی تنها توانایی خواندن از منبع رو دارید نه ویرایش. 

شما میتونید عناصری مثل A, DIV, IMG, FRAME, LABEL, BUTTON, SPAN, MARQUEE و چند عنصر دیگه رو مقید به داده های یک فایل XML کنید، برای بار اول باید یک عنصر از نوع XML رو با یک ID معرفی کنید:




> <xml src="resalat.xml" id="data1"></xml>


حالا مثلا یک عنصر DIV دارید که میخواهید محتوای تگ <name> فایل XML که معرفی کردید رو درنش نمایش بدید :




> <div datasrc="data1" datafld="name"></div>


برای جداول هم این صفات رو به عنصر TD میدید و همینطور دیگر عناصر مشابه مثال، امیدوارم مفید باشه.

----------


## sayeh007

اقا تو آموختن علم هیچی حرام نیست بخصوص ایران که همه کشور ها داران تحریمش میکنن 
اگه رواسه دانلود بذاری خیلی ممنون میشم با تشکر از شما

آلبته نگفتی که چه کتابی هست

----------


## moslem-visual

آره درسته، علم انسان هر چه بیشتر بهتر! ولی این جهان کامپیوتر اونقدر بزرگه که از هر طرف میخوای بگیریش از یه طرف دیگه در میره! برنامه ی آماده اش رو ندارم ولی به همین سادگی خودت میتونی باهاش کار کنی مثلا یه نمونش میتونه باکس تبلیغاتی باشه که شما کدش رو به صاحبان وبلاگها یا سایتها میدی و اون کد اطلاعات تبلیغات رو (مثلا 5 تا عنوان) از توی یه فایل XML میخونه و شما با عوض کردن محتوای اون فایل در واقع متن نمایشی توی همه ی اون باکسها هر جا که باشن رو تغییر دادی، البته این فقط یه کاربر سادشه، کارهای خیلی جالب ترش با ترکیب جاوا اسکریپت و زبانهایی مثل ASP و PHP قابل انجامه. در ضمن توصیه میکنم کتابهای زبان اصلی رو مطالعه کنید، در زبان فارسی هم دو سه عنوان موجوده مثل "XML در 21 روز" که اتشاراتی های مختلف زدنش. قابلی نداشت tabib_m !

----------


## mahdikoochooloo

آقای هلمز از شما بعیده این حرفا
شوخی شوخی با .... هم شوخی

----------


## amin18

> راستی من این کتاب رو بصورت الکترونیکی (  PDF ) دارم ، غیر از الزامات اخلاقی نمیدونم انتشارش چه نتایج حقوقی میتونه داشته باشه . اگر روشن بشه ممکنه آپلودش کنم استفاده کنید .
> 
> 
> 
>  :roll:


 عزیز من میخوام دمت گرم .بده به اینجا 
 :متعجب:

----------


## shadman

آیا بر اساس خروجی xml میشه برنامه هم نوشت ؟
مثلا برنامه ای خروجی xml میده از گزارشات فکر کنید فیش حقوقی کارمندان باشه  و بخواهیم هر کارمند با ورود شناسه ای فیش خودش رو که برنامه خروجی داده مشاهده کنه

----------


## hkhani

دوستان منم هیچی نفهمیدم،یه چیزایی بلد بودم اونا ام فکر کنم پرید.میشه یکم بیشتر درمورد شما وdtd توضیح بدید؟؟این کدا رو وقتی اجرا میکنم ارور میده.بهترین نرم افزار برای کارباxmlچیه؟مثلا باdreamweaver میشه؟

----------


## hkhani

من این کدو تو نودپد کپی کردم بعد بافرمت xml سیوش کردم باIE بازش کردم این ارورها رو داد میشه بگید مشکل از چیه لطفا؟؟

The XML page cannot be displayed  
Cannot view XML input using style sheet.  Please correct the error and then click the Refresh button, or try  again later.  
  Whitespace is not allowed at this  location. Error processing resource 'file:///C:/Users/h/Desktop/New Text  Document.xml'

----------


## bahman19sh

> خواستم بدونم کلا XML  چیست ؟


                                                     در بخش آموزش XML سعی می کنیم بخش عناصر کلیدی مرتبط با تکنولوژی XML را تشریح و ارتباط  آنها را بیان کنیم و جایگاه هر یک از آنها برای پیاده کنندگان و طراحان  برنامه های اطلاعاتی تشریح کنیم.XML تشکیل شده از Extensible ، Markup و  Language به معنی زبان فرامتنی می باشد و زبان فرامتنی در اصطلاح به زبانی  گفته می شود که با استفاده از یکسری علام و یا نشانه ها ، به کاربر و یا هر  برنامه دیگری که اطلاعات به آن وارد می شود ، می فهماند که اطلاعات را  چگونه ویرایش و یا استفاده نماید و به طور کل یک سیستم ذخیره اطلاعات است  که میتوان در زمینه های مختلف تعمیمش داد.

  XML زبانی است که امکان ذخیره داده‌های ساخت‌یافته را فراهم می‌کند.  داده‌های ساخت‌یافته به داده‌هایی گفته می‌شود که قسمت‌های مختلف آن قابل  تفکیک و ساختاربندی باشد. تفاوت اصلي XML با HTML در اين است كه XML سعي  دارد داده‌ها را طوري نشانه‌گذاري كند كه معناي آنها حفظ شود و در حاليكه  HTML  داده‌ها را طوري نشانه‌گذاري مي‌كند كه قابل نمايش براي مرورگرها  باشد. در واقع تاكيد XML بر روي معناي داده‌هاست در حاليكه تاكيد HTML  بر  نمايش داده مي‌باشد ، همچنین به XML یک زبان قابل توسعه می گویند ، چون شما  می توانید هر چه قدر که نیاز داشته باشید ، برای خود تگ های جدید ایجاد  نمایید .XML در حیطه های مختلف در توسعه وب به کار می رود بنابراین تسلط بر  زبان XML می تواند در طراحی سایت بسیار موثر باشد. :خجالت:

----------


## gogogog

چشم منم در اومد بعد از خوندن این مطلب آخرشم چیزی دستگیرم نشد .

----------


## samaseo

من اخرش نفهمیدم xml چه کاربردی داره ؟؟؟
میشه ینفر ساده تر توضیح بده 

سئو  طراحی سایت سئو سایت

----------


## com12151337

سلام بر همگی
دستورات xml در اکسس در یک تیبل نوشته میشه  در html دستورات کجا باید نوشته بشه؟
یا علی

----------


## com12151337

سلام بر همگی
دستورات xml در اکسس در یک تیبل نوشته میشه  در html دستورات کجا باید نوشته بشه؟
یا علی

----------


## intexsite

من میخواستم چرا sitemap.xml من برای سایت www.intex-center.com  به خوبی کار نمیکنه؟

----------


## mootanroo

پسوند نقشه سایت هم xml هستش مثل sitemap.xml

----------

